# .apk help



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Is it a .zip or a .7z or is it another kind of compression? I want to know as I am thinking about making my own ROM but I am not sure what to use, I know I can open the apk's using 7zip but I don't know how to compress them back, anyone out there know how?


----------



## IRONMatt (Jun 6, 2011)

.apk files are a renamed .zip so if you rename it to .zip, extract it, mod it, compress as .zip, and rename to .apk it still will work. But for the record you will need to know far more than that to make a ROM


----------



## pantherium (Jun 14, 2011)

Alright thanks! I was just wondering, as right now the main thing I am doing is modifying the .png files in the framework-res and stuff, also do I need any special software after I zip the update so it will flash over to my phone?


----------



## Webst3r (Jun 6, 2011)

You dont have to extract them. You can just open the apk, and then drag and drop. Less work. Click on my blog for a video tutorial on what youre doing.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------

